# Reccomended Before During and After Supplement



## Somis (Aug 19, 2012)

I know there are plenty of supplements out there, unfortunatley I have very little knowledge when it comes to this subject. 

I'm 19, 6'0", 175lbs. I do some weight lifting, nothing crazy. I plan to continue weight lifting combined with my CC riding. I have changed my perspective and am trying to gain lean muscle apposed to bulking up. So can anyone on here point me in the right direction of some good supplements/vitamins/power food they use to really get an extra kick for there workout/ride? Looking to gain some endurance and get toned and seem to be hitting a wall when working out, or when I hit the 10 mile mark.

And to answer your questions ahead of time, NO I am not eating fast food or drinking any soda or sugar filled drinks of any kind. The only things I drink currently for the past 3-4 months is water and homemade smoothies. My eating habits could be a little better, the only thing stopping me is my lack of knowledge in the culinary department and cooking as well. 

Thanks in advance guys. (p.s expendables 2 is terrible dont waste your money)


----------



## XCProphet (Aug 23, 2005)

I think you should be more specific in explaining what is "the wall" you're hitting. Is it on the same 1000ft , 10deg ascent you do every day, or is it on just some days you feel bonked.

Define your 10 mile mark first (i.e. name of trail, ascent peak, time of day u ride)?

You can condition yourself on the same trail, if you do it often enough a balanced diet is suffice, no real need for supplements unless there are malnutrition manifestations, such as nervous ticks, skin changes, breathing/circulatory problems.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

hmm, most body builders would agree that bulking up and then cutting will work better/faster. Also think most people who find good success would agree that diet is at least 60% of the equation. 
The only supplement I would recommend without any side effects aside from some powerful fartz sometimes is whey protein after exercise, and casein protein before bed. To gain lean muscle while losing fat is a bit more tricky and personal. I'd look to quality and timing of diet and exercise to figure out/dial in to what works for you.. In general, eating smaller meals more often will keep protein flowing to growing/recovering muscles, keep your metab moving faster, and keep you fueled for exercise, as well as help keep your body from storing fat.
If you poke around, there's some good info at Lee Hayward's website.


----------



## Somis (Aug 19, 2012)

XCProphet said:


> I think you should be more specific in explaining what is "the wall" you're hitting. Is it on the same 1000ft , 10deg ascent you do every day, or is it on just some days you feel bonked.
> 
> Define your 10 mile mark first (i.e. name of trail, ascent peak, time of day u ride)?
> 
> You can condition yourself on the same trail, if you do it often enough a balanced diet is suffice, no real need for supplements unless there are malnutrition manifestations, such as nervous ticks, skin changes, breathing/circulatory problems.


yes on the same trail always. Im riding out at Wildwood state park and I have my deisignated loop I always try and do. Right near half way up the last incline that takes about 20-25 minutes I get heavy legs. My energy just hits rock bottom and I end up walking the rest of the way up the hill.


----------



## Kshawn (Jul 22, 2012)

As a fellow 19yr old (not that it matters), I recommend just a basic energy drink along with water. It helps stave off the bonk for just long enough to get past that tough spot. A little sugar is okay, but what you're really looking for is to replenish what you've been sweating out and burning off. Actually your best bet might just be a quick GU packet around mile 7 or 8. I've found that a little goes a long way, and you don't need lots of fancy stuff. Protein after is also a good idea, but not during.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Cheaper and just as good (if not better): jelly on whole wheat bread before, choco low fat milk after.

The jelly is the high GI sugar, the whole grain bread (or bagel if you wish) is low GI carb. Note: Not all whole grain products are low GI. Choose carefully. Choco milk is real close to the ideal ratio of carb/protein/fat for immediate post exercise consumption. If you wish, about an hour or so after the choco milk consume another protein heavy meal or whey smoothie. Too high a protein intake immediately after a workout actually inhibits muscle recovery. The immediate after snack should be more carbs than protein. Some research suggests 4:1, other 3:1. Rather than get bogged down in exact dosages push the carbs and just a little protein. About an hour or so later get proteins in your system.


----------

